# Lime cola



## bo (May 11, 2012)

i have a lime cola bottle that say's bottled in Willacoochee GA does anyone have an ideal of the age


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site, no way to determine age with the limited info given, are there any markings on the bottom or around the base of the bottle, a picture would go a long way in trying to help you....Jim


----------



## bo (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Jim it has got the number 27 on the bottem of the bottle i guess that would be 1927


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

It's possible Charlie, does it look similar to this?


----------



## bo (May 11, 2012)

Jim i will try to post a picture later but lime cole bottling CO Willacoochee GA is in a circle in the middle of the bottle and this bottle not to be sold and must be returned on the bottom


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

It sounds like you may have a nice bottle there, you should post it in the "SODAS" section and you should get the real scoop from the fine folks who follow this type of bottle....Jim


----------



## bo (May 11, 2012)

thanks Jim jim for your help


----------



## bo (May 12, 2012)

Jim what is the age and value of the Cordele GA bottle


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2012)

The Cordele only brought a $1, a Savannah version just sold for $10, I'd guess they are early 1930's. I think since your's sounds like it is a round slugplate version I wouldn't go by these numbers, your's could be 1910-20's...

 A pic would rerally help...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2012)

Lime cola? ew[]


----------



## bo (May 12, 2012)

sorry jim i am not smart enough to figure out how to upload picture


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bo
> 
> sorry jim i am not smart enough to figure out how to upload picture


 Sent you an email Charlie...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bo
> 
> sorry jim i am not smart enough to figure out how to upload picture


 

 Don't sell your self short BO. I taught   my dad a little about computers and he was a blank state.


----------



## bo (May 13, 2012)

Jim thanks for your help i have tryed for about an hour to get picture uploaded with no luck


----------



## bo (May 13, 2012)

[image


----------



## kastoo (May 17, 2012)

> Willacoochee GA


 
 Sounds like a small town....feels like a scarce bottle to me anyway...I'll send this string to a GA bottle expert...


----------



## bo (May 17, 2012)

yes it is a very small town around 1910 to 1920 the population was only 960 to 1000 people


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2012)

One that is not listed in my 2003 GEORGIA CROWN TOP SODA BOTTLE ..guide...You may have a winner!Wish I had more info...but it must be pretty rare npt to be in my book.It dose say that a Lime Cola plant was in  Willacoochee..so the person's that wrote the book were aware there were some bottles from there...they only have 5 listed and don't give the towns they are from...but these are embossed  at a slant with a embossed line under them...JAMIE


----------



## bo (May 17, 2012)

Jamie this bottle does have a chip on the top but this is the only one i have seen and i only live about 7 miles from this town


----------



## kastoo (May 18, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my bud to answer..I'm pretty sure myself though you got a big winner there.


----------



## kastoo (May 19, 2012)

I got the answer and the man who told me is co author of a book on GA bottles... he said

 It is very rare.

 --- On Fri, 5/18/12, Kevin Sukdolak <kastoo@yahoo.com> wrote:


     From: Kevin Sukdolak <kastoo@yahoo.com>
     Subject: Re: rare?
     To: "KENNETH NEASE" <neaseken@bellsouth.net>
     Date: Friday, May 18, 2012, 3:30 PM

     The bottle is a clear, slug plate, Lime Cola Bottling Co, crown top from Willacoochee GA.


----------

